# How about an MX Leader Funny Bike???



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Tres Cool ......

http://cgi.ebay.com/E-MERCKX-MX-LEA...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there was a motorola*

version a few weeks ago as well

no rider name, no number holder. I'm questioning the provenance


----------



## CLudlow (Sep 27, 2005)

*I had one of those frames*

bought it from Europe and included a period correct Shamal front wheel. Never built it up and ended up on eBay. Got what I paid for it, it was in pristine condition. Gita couldn't tell me a lot about it other than it was mid 90's.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Zairebunia is a reputable seller, I have bought from him many times.

b21


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 22, 2006)

I just bought a frame from him too - outstanding service.


----------

